# Sig P6



## ruger2u (Sep 12, 2008)

Came a cross a used Sig P6 for $360 with 1 mag and box.
Seems kind of high to me but not sure.Appears really clean with not a lot of holster wear. Thoughts?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It seems a little high, compared to others I've seen. But, if it doesn't have a lot of holster wear, than that would explain the difference in price from the one's that I've seen. These usually have quite a bit of holster wear. Either way, if you like it, then go for it. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

If your only getting on mag with it then I wouldn't do it myself. Everyone I've talked to and all the research I did before I got mine said that it should come with two mags. My father figure also told me that you make d*mn sure they give you two mags because those are hard to come by right now. But hey thats only my 2 cents...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If it's true that mags are hard to come by then I would pass, knock off a hundy and I may reconsider.


----------



## wcnthree (Oct 26, 2008)

Google J&G sales Prescott Arizona. $269.00 box and 1 mag.


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

*P6 mags available from KT*

I bought my P6 about a month ago. I ordered a couple extra mags from KT and got them in the mail about a week later, no problem. I don't know where you all have heard that they're "hard to come by," but I didn't find that to be true.

OBTW I love my P6. I've put about 200 rounds thru it so far. It shoots straight and true. No FTF or FTE. I shoot Blazer aluminum case FMJ for practice and Remington brass case JHP for carry. 110 grain both. No problems shooting either one.

Hank



unpecador said:


> If it's true that mags are hard to come by then I would pass, knock off a hundy and I may reconsider.


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

ruger2u said:


> Came a cross a used Sig P6 for $360 with 1 mag and box.
> Seems kind of high to me but not sure.Appears really clean with not a lot of holster wear. Thoughts?


I just picked up a P6 for $295.00 w/miminal holster wear and super clean looks like its never been shot.I put 200rds through it already and it functioned flawlessly.It has a tight grouping and extreamly accurate.It came w/2 mags and the box.I have seen them from anywhere from $225.00 to $400.00.Good luck.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got mine back in May for $350. It's in very good shape - very little holster wear - and came with 2 mags. I did find that Sig was selling 225 mags for about $45 each. You might check if Sig still has them. I put on a custom creationz short trigger, night sights and lightened the hammer spring and it is my favorite carry gun now.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

IMO any Sig that you can get for less than $400 in a major caliber is a good price. Sig quality and accuracy for that price is a deal.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a P6 & I love it. I got it from J&G sales. They were okay to deal with, but I wasn't impressed. I paid an extra charge to get a "hand select" gun, which meant I was supposed to get the best of the bunch. It came in a smashed box (not from shipping) & had some pretty decent holster wear. Based on what I have seen elsewhere, I think I got hosed on the additional fee. I find it hard to believe that someone thought that was the best gun of the bunch at the time... 

The gun is accurate & reliable. I think that for the 300 dollar range, it was a good buy. I also bought an extra mag from them when I bought the gun. I may get it refinished someday. At the same time, it is kind of nice not to have to worry about the finish...


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

Purchased one for my son for his 21st BD to start his collection Paid 350 for it with three mags. About a month later a big shipment of them came into the country and the price dropped to under 300. He has since bought two more mags for it @ 24 ea. and has been very happy with it. It doesn't like silvertip HP rounds but shoots Win. Rangers just fine.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.jgsales.com/index.php/handguns/sig-sauer/cPath/16_234


----------

